# Grundsätzliches zu Enocean mit WAGO



## Player-Ben (1 September 2017)

Hallo Community,

ich wäge gerade ab, ob es für mich infrage kommt eine Enocean-Funknetzt in meinem Eigenheim aufzubauen. Aktuell möchte ich Raumtemperatur und Luftfeuchtigkeit messen, finde den  Enoceanstandard ganz interessant, wenn man mal etwas aus der Reihe nachrüsten möchte.

Es ist nicht ganz so einfach gute Informationen zu finden. Bei Wago gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten ein Gateway aufzubauen:


Bidirektional mit RS 485 Klemme und dem Thermokon STC65-RS485 EVC Gateway 
Unidirektional mit der 750-642 Klemme 
Verstanden habe ich es soweit das man mit zweitem nur Empfangen kann und mit erstem Empfangen und Senden kann. Hier wäre die erste Frage welche der beiden Möglichkeiten wäre die Sinnvollere?

Des Weiteren ist die Reichweite auch wirklich 30m innerhalb eines Gebäudes oder ist das nur ein Wert durch ein paar normale Wände. Ich habe die Wago mit allem im Keller und müsste ins Obergeschoss durch zwei Betondecken. Es gibt Repeater die das Signal weitergeben sollen. Klappt das? Hat jemand Erfahrung damit? Bei dem Thermokon steht auch das keine Repeater unterstütz werden.

Was für mich wäre sehr interessant, die Sensoren auf den Enocean Seite selbst. Kleine Platinen mit Solar oder Batterie ( STM 330…).
Ist jedes Produkt wo Enocean drauf steht, ohne weiteres Nutzbar?

Wie ist denn der Konfigurationsprozess? Wie beim DALI- Netzwerk wo man erstmal alle Teilnehmer Konfigurieren muss und dann mit der Klemme angesprochen werden oder funken die Dinger direkt los, sobald sie Spannung bekommen?

Ich hoffe Ihr bringt etwas Licht ins dunkle und könnt mir ein paar Tipps geben.

Viele Grüße
Ben


----------



## GLT (1 September 2017)

Bidirektional ist dann erforderlich, wenn Du auch Befehle senden müsstest, z.B. an Stellantriebe oder Aktoren - da kommt es halt auf die Anforderungen an. Wenn noch unbekannt lieber mal die Möglichkeit mitnehmen.

Reichweite ist so ne Sache - bei 2 Betondecken kann man das eher vergessen. Gateway möglichst zentral positionieren hilft, aber bei "schrägen" Funkstrecken ist die Dämpfung u.U. viel zu stark.

Statt Repeater würde ich eher die Gateway entsprechend in Anzahl u. Positionierung erhöhen.

Die Sensoren müssen eingelernt werden.


----------



## Player-Ben (4 September 2017)

GLT schrieb:


> Reichweite ist so ne Sache - bei 2 Betondecken kann man das eher vergessen. Gateway möglichst zentral positionieren hilft, aber bei "schrägen" Funkstrecken ist die Dämpfung u.U. viel zu stark.
> 
> Statt Repeater würde ich eher die Gateway entsprechend in Anzahl u. Positionierung erhöhen.



Danke für die Info.
Damit wäre die Wagoklemme und das Unidirektional eh raus. Da der Knoten im Keller ist und die Klemme die Antenne in der Nähe des Knoten hat. Also müsste man dann ein Gateway pro Etage (90qm) haben oder wird das auch eng?


----------



## GLT (4 September 2017)

Kommt doch auf die bauliche Situation an u. auch auf die nötige Kanalanzahl.

Ab Besten du testest es - Wurfleitung zum GW an die angedachte Einbauposition u. dann einen Sensor an den "extremsten" Positionen probieren. Alternativ könnte man natürlich mittels EPM300/Feldstärkenmessgerät auch prüfen.

Klick mich


----------



## Booner (5 September 2017)

Hei,

also ich habe die Enoceanklemme von Wago. Daran eine Antenne mit verlängertem Anschlußkabel im Erdgeschoss.
Gelegentlich kommt es vor, dass man einen Lichtschalter zweimal drücken muss. 
Das hoffe ich aber mit einem Repeater im ersten Stock zu beheben. Allerdings funktioniert es so gut, dass der Leidensdruck, den Repeater endlich anzuschließen, noch nicht hoch genug ist. ;-)


Grüße,

Tom


----------



## Headhunter4ever (21 September 2017)

Hallo, 

genau das habe ich gemacht...



Bidirektional mit RS 485 Klemme und dem Thermokon STC65-RS485 EVC Gateway

habe im Haus dann 2 Repeater verteilt, und komme damit ganz gut klar. 
Ist das Thema noch aktuell???


----------



## Blockmove (21 September 2017)

Eine Alternative ist auch ein (oder mehrere) Raspi mit EnOcean USB-Stick.
Darauf dann openhab, fhem oder eine sonstige Smarthome-Software.
Die Kopplung zur Wago erfolgt dann über Modbus.
So ähnlich hab ich Homematic mit Wago verbunden.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## mnuesser (21 September 2017)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Eine Alternative ist auch ein (oder mehrere) Raspi mit EnOcean USB-Stick.
> Darauf dann openhab, fhem oder eine sonstige Smarthome-Software.
> Die Kopplung zur Wago erfolgt dann über Modbus.
> So ähnlich hab ich Homematic mit Wago verbunden.
> ...



Mit solchen Gedanken habe ich auch gespielt, dann aber wieder verworfen und mir die Klemme
von Wago besorgt. Dieses Wochenende mal testen, was diese zu meinen Betondecken meint 

gruss Markus


----------



## Blockmove (21 September 2017)

mnuesser schrieb:


> Mit solchen Gedanken habe ich auch gespielt ...



Hab gerade auf ähnliche Weise (Anstelle von Raspi verwende ich einen Linux-Server) Sonos mit Wago verbunden.


----------



## Tobsucht (22 September 2017)

Ich hatte auch überlegt Enocean einzusetzen (Fensterkontakte, Türgriffkontakte und Rauchmelder).
Jedoch ist mir der Preis der Enocean Sensoren zu hoch und auch das Energy Harvesting über Solarzelle funktioniert nur leidlich. Ein über Tag in der Fensterbank "aufgeladener" Fenstersensor hörte nachts auf zu senden.

Deshalb bin ich auch Homematic umgestiegen. Über die XML-API und HTTP Get kann man die Sensordaten in die Wago holen.
Erfordert jedoch ein wenig Arbeit beim parsen der XML Datei.

Grüße


----------



## Player-Ben (22 September 2017)

Headhunter4ever schrieb:


> habe im Haus dann 2 Repeater verteilt, und komme damit ganz gut klar.
> Ist das Thema noch aktuell???



Doch das Thema ist noch aktuell, ich bin mir nur nicht wirklich sicher welchen weg ich einschlagen soll.
Vom Prinzip her, liegt zu jeder Unterputzdose, wo ein Sensor hin soll ein Kabel. Nur die ganzen Kabelgebundenen Varianten (KNX oder MODBUS mit Thermokon) finde ich halt sehr Teuer. Ich möchte nur ein Sensor der die Temperatur misst, daher fand ich den Preis von dem ENOCEAN-Sensor ziemliche attraktiv. Habe mich auch schon an eine Bastellösung mit Arduino und Co gemacht, aber das Ergebnis war noch nicht so toll und benötigt zu viel Zeit. Daher die Idee mit einer gekauften PLUG and PLAY Lösung.
Welche Repeater hast du denn benutzt? Passen die in eine Unterputzdose?



Blockmove schrieb:


> Darauf dann openhab, fhem oder eine sonstige Smarthome-Software.
> Die Kopplung zur Wago erfolgt dann über Modbus.
> So ähnlich hab ich Homematic mit Wago verbunden



Diese Variante klingt auch sehr Interessant. Wofür braucht man dann die Smarthome Software? Als Schnittstelle zwischen Modbus und ENOCEAN?
Wäre Homematic eine alternative zu ENOCEAN?




mnuesser schrieb:


> Mit solchen Gedanken habe ich auch gespielt, dann aber wieder verworfen und mir die Klemme
> von Wago besorgt. Dieses Wochenende mal testen, was diese zu meinen Betondecken meint :smile:
> 
> gruss Markus


Bitte berichten….


----------



## mnuesser (22 September 2017)

wenn du dich für homematic entscheiden solltest, sag mal bescheid, hab hier noch eine liegen für nen schmalen euro

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blockmove (23 September 2017)

Player-Ben schrieb:


> Wofür braucht man dann die Smarthome Software? Als Schnittstelle zwischen Modbus und ENOCEAN?



Die ganzen Hersteller leben auf ihren eigenen Inseln. Gemeinsame Protokolle und Standards ... Fehlanzeige!
Egal ob nun Smarthome, Industrie 4.0 oder IoT. 
Deshalb ist Software wie IP-Symcon, openhab, fhem oder all die anderen entstanden.
Ich hab seit 10 Jahren IP-Symcon am Laufen.
Scripte weren bei IPS in PHP programmiert. Bei anderen ist es Perl, Java, Javascript, ...

Hier mal ein Beispiel so einer Spielerei aus IPS: 

```
<?
$SMTP_ID = 16754 /*[Alarmierung\smarthome@xxx.de]*/;
$Klingelsound_ID = 15833 /*[Logik\Multimedia\Klingel\Klingelsound]*/; 
SetValueString($Klingelsound_ID ,"//gamma/sound/Gartentuer.mp3");
$Volume = 60;
$TITLE = rawurlencode("I P S");
$MESSAGE = rawurlencode("Es klingelt an der Gartentür");

if($_IPS['SENDER'] <> "TimerEvent")
{
    // Alarmierung per EMail
    SMTP_SendMail($SMTP_ID, "IPS - Klingeln an der Gartentür", "Klingeln an der Gartentür");

    // Sonos-Sound abspielen
    $Klingelsound = GetValueString($Klingelsound_ID);    
    SNS_PlayFilesGrouping(18823 /*[Multimedia\EG\EZ\EG_EZ_Sonos]*/
                             ,array(17252 /*[Multimedia\OG\EZ\OG_EZ_Sonos]*/ => array( "volume" => $Volume)
                            ,16591 /*[Multimedia\EG\Bad\EG_Bad_Sonos]*/ => array( "volume" => $Volume))
                            ,array($Klingelsound), $Volume);                            

    // Kodi-Benachrichtigung
    $source = Sys_GetURLContentEx('http://192.168.1.61:8080/jsonrpc?request={"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"GUI.ShowNotification","params":{"title":"'.$TITLE.'","message":"'.$MESSAGE.'"},"id":1}',
                                  Array("AuthUser"=>"xxx","AuthPass"=>"xxx","Timeout"=>100));  
    $source = Sys_GetURLContentEx('http://192.168.1.62:8080/jsonrpc?request={"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"GUI.ShowNotification","params":{"title":"'.$TITLE.'","message":"'.$MESSAGE.'"},"id":1}',
                                  Array("AuthUser"=>"xxx","AuthPass"=>"xxx","Timeout"=>100));  
    $source = Sys_GetURLContentEx('http://192.168.1.63:8080/jsonrpc?request={"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"GUI.ShowNotification","params":{"title":"'.$TITLE.'","message":"'.$MESSAGE.'"},"id":1}',
                                  Array("AuthUser"=>"xxx","AuthPass"=>"xxx","Timeout"=>100));  

    // Timer anschalten
    IPS_LogMessage($_IPS['SELF'],"Timer An");
    IPS_SetScriptTimer($_IPS['SELF'], 10);
}

if($_IPS['SENDER'] == "TimerEvent")
{
    // Timer ausschalten
    IPS_LogMessage($_IPS['SELF'],"Timer Aus");
    IPS_SetScriptTimer($_IPS['SELF'], 0);    

    // Sound abspielen
    $Klingelsound = GetValueString($Klingelsound_ID);
    SNS_PlayFilesGrouping(18823 /*[Multimedia\EG\EZ\EG_EZ_Sonos]*/
                             ,array(17252 /*[Multimedia\OG\EZ\OG_EZ_Sonos]*/ => array( "volume" => $Volume)
                            ,16591 /*[Multimedia\EG\Bad\EG_Bad_Sonos]*/ => array( "volume" => $Volume))
                            ,array($Klingelsound), $Volume);
}
?>
```


Der Klingeltaster an der Gartentür ist an meine Wago angeschlossen.
IPS pollt alle 500ms den Zustand und wenn jemand die Taste drückt, dann wird das Script gestartet.
Daraufhin erhalten wir eine E-Mailbenachrichtigung, über die Sonos-Play1 erfolgt eine Sprachansage und auf den TV blendet Kodi eine Nachricht ein.
Im Prinzip geht das auch rein über Wago, aber der Aufwand wäre viel, viel höher.



> Wäre Homematic eine alternative zu ENOCEAN?


Das kommt auf die Anforderungen an.
Ich hab im ganzen Haus Homematic Thermostate an den Heizkörpern und ein paar Funktaster und Funksteckdosen. Damit bin ich sehr zufrieden.
Die Fenstergriffabfragen haben mich nicht so überzeugt. Hier werde ich wohl demnächst auf Hoppe mit EnOcean umrüsten.
Und dann kommt wieder IP-Symcon zum Einsatz. Der entsprechende Homematic Raumthermostat bekommt dann eben über EnOcean -> IPS die Fenster-Offen-Meldung.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Player-Ben (25 September 2017)

Blockmove schrieb:


> ...
> Ich hab seit 10 Jahren IP-Symcon am Laufen.


Ich habe vor ein paar Monaten auch angefangen mit IPS, wobei ich Deinen Ansatz sehr Interessant finde, dass Du IPS als Basis nimmst und die ganze Peripherie mit IPS steuerst, bei mir ist es die Wago und IPS nutze ich zur reinen Visualisierung.
Also könnte ich die Raumtemperaturreglung auch über IPS steuern lassen. Es gibt Raumsensoren von Homematic IP, kann man dieses dann mit dem normalen Homematic verbinden und genauso betreiben wie du oben beschrieben hast, also mit Raspberry? Brauche ich dann trotzdem die Homematic Zentral CCU?






Blockmove schrieb:


> ...
> über die Sonos-Play1 erfolgt eine Sprachansage
> ...


sehr geil, ist gibt wohl keine Grenzen
 hast Du nur die Play1 im Einsatz oder auch die anderen. Reichen die Play 1 für eine normale Raumbeschallung?


----------



## Blockmove (25 September 2017)

Player-Ben schrieb:


> Ich habe vor ein paar Monaten auch angefangen mit IPS, wobei ich Deinen Ansatz sehr Interessant finde, dass Du IPS als Basis nimmst und die ganze Peripherie mit IPS steuerst, bei mir ist es die Wago und IPS nutze ich zur reinen Visualisierung.



IPS ist bei mir nicht die Basis sondern eigentlich der Universal-Gateway zwischen autarken Systemen.
Die Wago funktioniert ohne IPS und die Homematic ebenso.

Die Play-1 reichen für einen normalen Raum aus.
Bei normaler Lautstärke ist der Klang okay.
Wenn man es laut haben will, dann sind sie überfordert.


----------



## Biffmaster81 (6 Oktober 2017)

Ich habe mir jetzt Fensterkontakte von Winkhaus 5022215 Funkkontakt FM.V.SGR+KG Enocean geholt, dazu nutze ich die WAGO 750-642 Enoceon Karte an meiner SPS. Ich habe versucht mit folgendem Baustein (siehe Bilder) mit dem Fensterkontakt zu kommunizieren. Leider vergeblich. Ich empfange keine ID. An der SPS selber leuchten jeweils die notwendigen LED´s wenn ich den Kontakt betätige (Kommunikation sollte daher funktionieren). Kann mir irgend einen Tip geben, was ich falsch mache.








	

		
			
		

		
	
[h=1][/h]


----------



## Wast91 (1 November 2017)

bin in der letzten Zeit auch auf der Suche nach einer Automatisierungslösung für meine renovierte Wohnung.
gesteuert wird die Grundautomatisierung über eine Wago 750-880.
Aber es gibt noch einige Dinge die nicht Kabelgebunden funktionieren. (Taster für die Schlafzimmerbeleuchtung am Nachttisch, Heizkörperstellantriebe usw.)

Jetzt habe ich mich auf das Thermokon RS485 Gateway festgelegt um das ganze mit Enocean aufzubauen.

Hat ein solches Gateway schon jemand im Einsatz und evtl. schon fertige Bausteine die Wago für Bi Direktional noch nicht liefert.


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (1 November 2017)

Hallo,

meinst du das Gateway STC65 RS485 MODBUS oder EVC ?
Für das EVC gibt einen fertigen Baustein, für die Modbus Variante musst du dir was basteln....

VG
NSN


----------



## Wast91 (1 November 2017)

Hab das EVC. Bin ich richtig der Annahme dass ich nur den Wago Baustein brauche.
Habt ihr evtl schon Bausteine für die Bi-Direktionale Kommunikation oder gibt's da von Wago was?


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (1 November 2017)

Ich arbeite nur mit den Bausteinen aus der Enocean_05.lib
Steuere Heizventile sowie Raumthermostate mit den jeweiligen Profilen....


----------



## Wast91 (1 November 2017)

Okay
will aber eigentlich ein Thermostat verwenden dass ich in der Lib nicht finde
A5-20-04 ist das Eltako Thermostat


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (1 November 2017)

Versuche es doch mal mit dem FbA52003_LinePoweredActuator, da kannst du Eltako als Hersteller auch deklarieren


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (4 November 2017)

NeuerSIMATICNutzer schrieb:


> Versuche es doch mal mit dem FbA52003_LinePoweredActuator



Hat das nun geklappt?


----------



## mnuesser (5 November 2017)

mnuesser schrieb:


> Mit solchen Gedanken habe ich auch gespielt, dann aber wieder verworfen und mir die Klemme
> von Wago besorgt. Dieses Wochenende mal testen, was diese zu meinen Betondecken meint
> 
> gruss Markus



Wollte noch mal Rückmeldung geben,
habe mir von Hoppe nen SecuSignal Griff für meine Terassentüre besorgt,
ID feststellen war etwas holprig (wobei die ID unter dem Griff stand),
seid dem läufts aber supi... die Stellung des Griffes wird eindeutig gesendet,
meine Rollos fahren bei offener Tür jetzt nicht mehr runter.

Spiele schon mit dem Gedanken mir einen Taster am Bett nachzurüsten...

gruss Markus


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (16 Juli 2018)

Headhunter4ever schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> genau das habe ich gemacht...
> 
> ...





Player-Ben schrieb:


> Bei dem Thermokon steht auch das keine Repeater unterstütz werden.



Hallo,

funktionieren die Repeater nun mit dem Thermokon Gateway oder nicht?

VG
NSN


----------



## Headhunter4ever (24 Juli 2018)

*Repeater Funktion ja, nein*



NeuerSIMATICNutzer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> funktionieren die Repeater nun mit dem Thermokon Gateway oder nicht?
> 
> ...




Hallo, das ist eine gute Frage, ich habe die Repeater seiner Zeit mitgekauft, verbaut und hatte nie Probleme...ich weiss nicht wie ich deren Funktion beweisen kann. Und Feldmessgeräte wollte ich mir nicht kaufen 

Gruss Thomas


----------

